

Netflix lifts limits for movies watched over Web - justinw
http://today.reuters.com/news/articlenews.aspx?type=internetNews&storyID=2008-01-14T143341Z_01_N14394385_RTRUKOC_0_US-NETFLIX-INTERNET.xml

======
robmnl
macs are not supported. that's a joke

